# AC/DC home power supply.



## brackac (May 2, 2011)

I am mulling the idea of mounting a couple Art series amps on glass and mounting them on the wall as a working piece of pop art. I'm looking for a reliable power supply that can provide a clean 12 volts/50 amps.


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

The cheapest route would be a computer power supply


----------

